# Full Throttle Saloon (spoilers for all)



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yet another weird goofy show I've been catching up with lately, thanks to my husband, who loves it.

I'm torn, though. I think it'd be a lot more interesting if they focused on other crap than Jackyl, whom I've never liked. There's got to be a whole lot of other exciting stuff happening.

And yet, I keep watching.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

Angie is hot. That is all...


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Jesse James Dupree (of Jackyl) is a minority owner in FTS and also produces the show. Hence the Jackyl-centricity.

The narrator is a DJ from Kansas City named Johnny Dare is is friends with Ballard and Jesse.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

UTV2TiVo said:


> Angie is hot. That is all...


Thanks!

Oh. 

Yeah, I know he's a part owner. But still. It feels like a really long commercial for Jackyl, when they could be showing other drama.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

My recording of the last episode got cut off. Is Angie pregnant?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nataylor said:


> My recording of the last episode got cut off. Is Angie pregnant?


Cliffhanger.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Wasn't that the last episode of the season? I thought it was the last day of the rally.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nataylor said:


> Wasn't that the last episode of the season? I thought it was the last day of the rally.


Yeah. It was.

I abhor season ending cliffhangers.


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

I bet Jesse takes it to the next level next season... PUH-POW!!!



Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

UTV2TiVo said:


> Angie is hot. That is all...


+1


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

UTV2TiVo said:


> Angie is hot. That is all...


Is she in Jackyl's video for 'Lumberjack' @ 46-47 seconds in?

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A52p9jc-gOo[/media]


----------



## bobvr (Sep 20, 2002)

From the FTS facebook page....

On behalf of Angie, Michael, myself, and the entire Full Throttle crew, we wish to thank everyone for making the 2011 Full Throttle Saloon such a great season. Because you are all part of the FTS family we wish to share some very sensitive information regarding the last episode. Angie and Michael were pregnant but unfortunately due to complications related to a tubular pregnancy Angie suffered a miscarriage. While this was a devastating loss, Angie is healthy and she and Michael are still intent and working on starting a family. Angie is a firm believer that &#8220;these things will happen when God wants them to and to keep the prayers coming.&#8221; Mike and Angie are our family and therefore I'd like to ask that everyone please refrain from dwelling on this and addressing this moving forward. Thank you all again for the concern and please know that it is with great respect for all of you that we share this.

Let's focus on the positive things that will be happening in the future and stay tuned for new developments.

Jesse James Dupree


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yikes. Tubal pregnancies are extremely dangerous.

Also, that seems like a rather thoughtful statement from a man who portrays himself on the show as being completely Jesse Dupre centric.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Ah that sucks. I really wanted to know what happened with the pregnancy and that is really unfortunate. This is the only behind the scenes reality series I can think of that is worth a crap. It actually has real tension in it. Looking forward to next year but why Michael doesn't ask Angie to marry him is beyond me.


----------



## angies a baby (Jan 17, 2013)

Angie needs to grow up and act like a adult looks fade. whenever she doesnt get her way she pouts.. also he looks way to old for her and as far as getting married he better protect his assets


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Except that the prenup sounded as though it was 100% slanted to Michael. Michael said he only wanted to protect what he had built up so far but the prenup seemed to say that Angie couldn't share in anything in the future.

The show makes it appear that Angie is an important part of running the enterprise. If so, she deserves a future cut.

I do feel like I need to take a shower after watching Full Throttle and Black Gold back to back.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

You know, I am seriously not one to judge a person on their looks. I can find attractive qualities in most people. Particularly people who look different from the norm.

But I do NOT get Michael's appeal to Angie. Or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> You know, I am seriously not one to judge a person on their looks. I can find attractive qualities in most people. Particularly people who look different from the norm.
> 
> But I do NOT get Michael's appeal to Angie. Or anyone else for that matter.


I think it was in a preview clip but Michael is yelling at someone and says that FTS is a $10 million dollar bar. Given the scale of the place I can believe it. That kind of money, especially in the biker culture, can make anyone appealing.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

The dreads are just disgusting.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

How does a town like Sturgis handle an influx of heavy drinkers like this? Police and emergency wise, I mean.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> How does a town like Sturgis handle an influx of heavy drinkers like this? Police and emergency wise, I mean.


I would imagine there is a lot of resource sharing from other agencies.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I would imagine there is a lot of resource sharing from other agencies.


Man, I would hope so. I looked up the numbers....Sturgis is 6k+. The Rally is 400k.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

What kind of idiot publicly bashes her place of employment like that?


----------



## angel_leea96 (Mar 3, 2013)

to 
Jesse James Dupree

I hope all is going well for everyone at the fts and I would like to wish the fts family the best wishes and I think its great that you get out there and talk and meet with the folks there instead of being....like some singers...that are stuck up or dont have much interst in meeting their fans.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

So, for those that watched the full season-what was the reason given for the split between Michael/Angie/Flaunt?

I've been watching the episodes and random order and I'm not sure if it was just never said or I missed it.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> So, for those that watched the full season-what was the reason given for the split between Michael/Angie/Flaunt?
> 
> I've been watching the episodes and random order and I'm not sure if it was just never said or I missed it.


Michael thought Flaunt was doing too many outside engagements and not focusing enough on FTS so he basically fired them. Angie obviously stuck with Michael and created the Rockstar Bartenders as an replacement group. Then they all mostly kissed and made up, with both girl groups now performing, although with a lot of jealousy and catfighting.

http://www.theflauntgirls.com/

http://fullthrottlesaloon.com/


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> Michael thought Flaunt was doing too many outside engagements and not focusing enough on FTS so he basically fired them. Angie obviously stuck with Michael and created the Rockstar Bartenders as an replacement group. Then they all mostly kissed and made up, with both girl groups now performing, although with a lot of jealousy and catfighting.
> 
> http://www.theflauntgirls.com/
> 
> http://fullthrottlesaloon.com/


Ah okay. I had wondered where the split was between them and Michael.

That's kind of crazy. You'd think he'd like a FTS representative with such great...assets....to be out there.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

OMG I've become totally addicted by this show. It's weird-I usually HATE these shows but geez.

I'm watching the back seasons, and they are airing the episodes three each week. It's not enough.


----------



## johnfl (Jan 25, 2005)

Reality TV star Nicole Clawson arrested for fraud...

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/Re...aud/-/1637132/19132994/-/pyvgrdz/-/index.html


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

johnfl said:


> Reality TV star Nicole Clawson arrested for fraud...
> 
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/Re...aud/-/1637132/19132994/-/pyvgrdz/-/index.html


She was clearly a scam artist from the first time she appeared at the Throttle. Unless he went along with it for the tv drama, Michael seems sharp enough that it surprises me he fell for her story.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, she was arrested the same day-ish that the episode aired that outted her.

What scares me is-do you remember that bit where she came to the aid of a guy who looked like he was having a heart attack because she claimed to be a flight medic? Man I hope that guy didn't die.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Unbelievable, I was certain the entire FTS show was made up and there was no reality to this reality show.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Unbelievable, I was certain the entire FTS show was made up and there was no reality to this reality show.


Probably some parts are scripted but I think most is real. There was an episode last year where a hail storm pretty much destroyed the property. That's hard to script.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

A local DJ here is the voice over guy, and friends with Jackyl. He's not at all the kind to tolerate any fake ****, so I'm pretty confident what you see if as real as reality tv gets.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah, I'm sure that some of the drama between Angie and Jessie for instance is put on for fun. But I'm pretty sure that enough crazy stuff goes on at that bar that they don't need to script it.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Which is surprising because pretty much everything else on TruTV except the clip shows is 100% scripted I'm sure.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> Which is surprising because pretty much everything else on TruTV except the clip shows is 100% scripted I'm sure.


Yeah. My husband loves those stupid scripted shows. I can't stand them.

I know there's some of this that's a put on, but I thin a lot of it is real.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

Season five has started.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Michael has lost his mind. A 10 day delay in making whiskey is a minor blip for him. A bad 10 days of Rally would be devastating.

His whiskey was already being manufactured by another company, so it wasn't like he was out of supply.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

probably just drama for the show, that scene was probably filmed earlier in the year or something. I wouldn't be surprised if Micheal was just off camera when they were filiming Angie and Jessie for that scene


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I think we're building to her pregnancy. Or something.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

No more FTS.  they didn't film last rally and have sold off reruns to Reelz, who have no intentions of new episodes.

Shame-I was looking forward to seeing how they handled a six month old.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I guess all the staged drama didn't work well, I didn't watch the last season.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

This is one show I felt got less scripted as it went along. 

Still some, but not as much as season 1, which I am rewtching. Now THAT was bad.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought every storyline was manufactured.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

ITS JACKYL NIGHT!!! 

I was actually here the week before the rally. Fam didn't really want to take five kids into the bar. 



I really, inexplicably miss this show. And TruTV doesn't seem to want to air reruns. So I'll have to make do with the ten I have.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

The Full Throttle Saloon burned to the ground last night. Seems everyone on my Facebook friend list posted about it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> The Full Throttle Saloon burned to the ground last night. Seems everyone on my Facebook friend list posted about it.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Am I the only one to suspect arson for insurance? 

Ballard is very conscious of insurance. I remember an episode that dealt with rain insurance. He knew down to the tenth of an inch how much had to fall in what amount of time before he could make a claim. He was there watching while the adjuster was making the measurement. I don't remember the exact amount of the claim but it was several thousand dollars.


----------



## bc0312 (Dec 25, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Am I the only one to suspect arson for insurance?
> 
> Ballard is very conscious of insurance. I remember an episode that dealt with rain insurance. He knew down to the tenth of an inch how much had to fall in what amount of time before he could make a claim. He was there watching while the adjuster was making the measurement. I don't remember the exact amount of the claim but it was several thousand dollars.


Nope...I thought that too and was coming here to post about it.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow, I'm shocked, shocked I tell you! It seemed like such a safety conscious operation run by responsible adults. All considering? It should have burned down years ago, so that was an incredible run of luck. Maybe they finally found out the maximum number of flaming shots that can be done before a heavily tatted bikini wearing bartender/stripper combusts?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

The ate cleared him. Atf. Ugh

I've been following the whole thing on fscebook. ApparentlyI his giant moonshine still in the back. Didn't help. Add to that that they had no ready water
..well, it didn't take long

Michael seems awful reluctant at the moment.

Oh also! New Season on Destination america. He said it'll have a different feel because they were not happy with the slapstick feel the old network likes. It'll air in november.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Cool a new season I didn't expect that.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I looked around and can't find any reference to a new season being shot? Considering the fire, if one was it would be very interesting.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Big Deficit said:


> I looked around and can't find any reference to a new season being shot? Considering the fire, if one was it would be very interesting.


http://rapidcityjournal.com/news/lo...cle_a712550c-d28a-5596-b740-e9b3c9a6c54b.html

Ballard also said the eponymous reality TV show based on the club and its employees and patrons will return to the Destination America cable channel in late November. The show had run for five seasons on TruTV and made the dreadlocked Ballard and several others into stars of cable TV.

http://www.destinationamerica.com/channel-finder/


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

